# Beware of Peak Health Solutions



## medicode3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello fellow coders,
Just a heads up about Peak Health Solutions.....if you are looking for PT or FT coding.....I have had a VERY BAD experience with this company.....I took two different tests an ED test which I was given by one of their recruiters and passed with a 89.38% and then contacted by another recruiter who stated that I was given the wrong test so had to take another test for Profee.....  good for that I am all about proving my experience...it took some time but I did it....to make a long story short I was set up for 2 different interviews NEITHER which I got.... trying to find out what my score was for the 2nd test....I ABSOLUTELY WOULD NOT RECOMMEND PEAK HEALTH SOLUTIONS!!!!! unfortunately I believe it is in the recruiters that they have but this is just a heads up..


----------

